

Poll: Do You Prefer Working From an Office, Home or Coffee Shops? - BenSchaechter
http://gopollgo.com/do-you-prefer-working-from-coffee-shops-an-office-or-home

======
benologist
Interesting question. I've been transitioning from working from home to an
office now that I have an office and employees ... there are pros and cons.

The biggest con is probably when I wake up and it's cold and raining or I'm
buggered from working late the night before I still have to actually get up,
get dressed and go to work, which are all optional or nonexistent dilemmas
when you work from home.

Aside from the extra, in-person manpower and socialization an office allows
the biggest pro is it's nice having that separation between work and home and
it's really good for me to be walking those 10 blocks to and from each day.

------
michaelbuckbee
Home, if nothing else I have a distraction free setup with 3 large monitors.

